# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Εδώ δοκιμάστε διάφορες λειτουργίες >  test

## lagoudakis



----------


## jk21

Γιαννη με δεξι κλικ πανω στη εικονα κανε ανοιγμα εικονας σε νεα καρτελα και θα σου ανοιξει σε μεγαλο μεγεθος .Εκει κανε αντιγραφη τοποθεσιας εικονα και βαλε τον συνδεσμο στο εικονιδιο του καδρου και ανεβασε τη

----------


## lagoudakis



----------


## lagoudakis

ετσι;το πετυχα;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μπράβο Γιάννη , πολύ ωραία !!!  :Happy0030: 

Περιμένουμε στο ανάλογο θέμα να μας το δείξεις γεμάτο και με τον ένοικο !  ::  ::

----------


## lagoudakis

ωραια...καλημερα Μαριε,εννοειτε απο βδομαδα που θα μου ερθουν τα 2 μου λοβακια

----------

